# Life of Pi........is.....



## Harbinger (Jun 22, 2013)

So i just watched it and [SPOILERS] what do you think of the ending?
Im hoping the animal one was the real one, i like stories fantastical and that take me away from the boring real world. But hearing all the connections the human one makes the most sense. Was there anything in the film that confirmed either or?
Might have missed them out whilst i was looking for my cat to hug for comfort


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe the sea water made him hallucinate or something. Good film either way.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 22, 2013)

Fuck its got me thinking about life and all that shit now *rocks back and forth*


----------

